# Gaining Weight



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Gaining Weight -- A Healthy Plan for Adding Pounds

Winning at weight gain comes down to pairing a balanced eating pattern with regular physical activity - like any healthy lifestyle. While many overweight people find it difficult to shed extra pounds, those who are underweight face their own challenges trying to keep each pound and add more. The good news for those trying to gain weight is that adding pounds can be simplified by following these healthy and practical tips.

Plan ahead for extra meals and snacks

The key to gaining weight is shifting the body weight equation so that you take in more calories than you burn. To gain weight, you may need to eat more food. Instead of the traditional "three squares a day," add two or three substantial snacks between three moderate-size meals. By spreading out your food choices during the day, you'll be more likely to enjoy your meals and snacks without feeling overstuffed.

Concentrate on calories

Tip the scales toward weight gain by choosing foods that are "calorie-dense," or high in calories. While rich desserts and fried foods quickly come to mind, the emphasis should be on foods that pack other nutrients, such as protein, vitamins, and minerals, in addition to calories.

Where can you start?

Begin by choosing calorie-rich foods from each group of the Food Guide Pyramid shown below, plus fats, oils, and sweets in moderation. Aim for the higher end of the recommended number of servings from each group shown in the Pyramid. Here are some calorie-dense, nutritious foods:

Bread, cereal, rice, and pasta: granola, bagels, biscuits, cornbread

Fruits: canned fruit in syrup, dried fruits, fruit nectars

Vegetables: avocado, olives, potatoes, peas, corn, squash

Meat, poultry, fish, dry beans, eggs, and nuts: beef, pork, lamb, poultry, salmon, swordfish, omelets, nuts, peanut butter, kidney beans, chickpeas

Milk, yogurt, and cheese: milk, fruited yogurts, hard cheeses, ice cream, puddings, custards, milkshakes

Use in moderation fats, oils, and sweets, such as butter, margarine, sour cream, cream cheese, gravy, salad dressings, jellies, jams, honey, and candies.

Maximize each mouthful

Incorporating extra calories into everyday meals can make eating a creative and flavorful experience. Try adding these nutritious, calorie-packed combinations to your meals:

Use milk in place of water in hot cereal, soups, and sauces. Sprinkle powdered milk into casseroles and meatloaf for added calories, protein, and calcium.

Add avocado, cheese, and salad dressings to sandwiches. Even fat-free dressings and cheeses will add calories without added fat.

Mix cooked, chopped meat, wheat germ, nuts, beans, or cheese into casseroles, side dishes, and pasta.

Choose calorie-dense beverages, appetizers, soup, salads, entrees, and desserts when dining out. Take home leftovers for a snack.

Let snacks work in your favor

Smart snacking plays an important role in gaining weight. Choose snacks that add calories, vitamins, and minerals, such as powdered milk added to a yogurt or ice cream-based shake with fruit and fruit juice. Dip crackers, chips, and fresh vegetable relishes into high-calorie dips made with cheese, sour cream (either regular or reduced-fat), mashed beans, or fat-free salad dressings. Space out snacks during the day so you don't spoil your appetite for later meals.

Try this recipe with a hearty soup or casserole for a great meal!

Quick Cheese Bread

3 3/4 cups flour, sifted

5 teaspoons baking powder

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/3 cup margarine

2 1/2 cups shredded cheddar, Swiss, or Monterey Jack cheese

1 1/2 cups skim milk

2 eggs, slightly beaten

Combine all dry ingredients. Cut in margarine until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in cheese. Combine milk and eggs and add to cheese mixture until just moistened. Spoon into greased 9" x 5" loaf pan. Bake at 375 degrees for 1 hour. Remove from pan immediately. Makes 12 slices. Calories per slice: 280; Protein: 11 grams; Fat: 13 grams; Fiber: 1 gram; Calcium: 230 milligrams.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I think weight gain diet changes according to everybody. I suppose you wrote this tips for the ones who hardly put weight. otherwise, for people like me who can gain easily fat it is way to much. I used a similar diet, I tried to incirease my calric intake as much as possible, and I gained 7.5 kgs of fat and just 3.5 kg kgs of muscle in 5 months. The other mistake I made was I contunied this diet for 5 months. I should have stopped it after three weeks because after two or three week your body get used to the same diet and starts to store fat instead of muscle. even in my bulking phase, I prefer low glysemic carbs, I eat NO sugar, NO desaturated fats, NO fries and NO pizzas.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

HDU said:


> Bump


For what reason have you bumped this 10 year old thread.


----------

